# Fluting jig for the lathe.



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking for inspiration for a fluting jig for my lathe. Has anyone built one? Also need to make a indexing wheel. I've got a basic idea of how I want to do it, hoping someone has made there own and doesn't mind sharing. My lathe is a Jet mini.:dirol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could make a sled whose legs sit on the latheways and allows you to slide a router back and forth over your workpiece. You would need a way to lock the piece from rotating and and a way to accurately position it like the indexing wheel you mentioned. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## rjunique (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know which mini lathe you have, but the Jet JWL 1220 has an indexing plate built-in with 24 positions activated by the spindle locking pin.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*Fluting Jig*

I worked on this one quite a bit trying to use my Dewalt router on the lathe. The only way it would work was to suspend it above or to the side of the work since the router was too tall to fit beside the bed. I couldn't find a reliable way to do that so I came up with the attached. I purchased an indexing wheel and used the chuck from the lathe and it worked great. My first project was a piano bench with fluting that matched the piano. The support is three layers of 3/4 baltic birch to make it sturdy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rastus said:


> Looking for inspiration for a fluting jig for my lathe. Has anyone built one? Also need to make a indexing wheel. I've got a basic idea of how I want to do it, hoping someone has made there own and doesn't mind sharing. My lathe is a Jet mini.:dirol:


These might be of help to you. The fluting jig is still a project in progress but both that and the indexing are for my mini lathe which I think is a poor quality version of the Jet mini.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Try the January 1953 issue of Popular Mechanics - available free on Google, for entire section of fluting on the drill press. Substitute the DP for a router on rails and you have the same thing.

Good Luck Baker


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*penn state industry fluting jig*

If you want a commercial version, try Penn State Industries
Jig cost about $62, may still have free delivery.
Made for Mini lathers.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Paul,
The best set up I have seen was in Shop Notes magazine, Vol.20 issue 115. This machine that you can build can do many different functions such as; flutes, spirals, tapers & more.
If you enter shopnotes 115 in your search engine, it will bring you to several options and one of them is a video of this router jig. Hope this helps.

Good luck, 
Dan


----------



## rastus (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Harry, I liked you indexing info. I'm thinking about a table that will sit on the lathe bed. On which my router laying on its side attatched to a sled witch i can slide along the bed free hand or with a guide pin, follow a template. I'll post pictures when I get it built.

 Paul


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a very good video on fluting on a lathe on "WoodTreks" website.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

rastus said:


> Thanks Harry, I liked you indexing info. I'm thinking about a table that will sit on the lathe bed. On which my router laying on its side attatched to a sled witch i can slide along the bed free hand or with a guide pin, follow a template. I'll post pictures when I get it built.
> 
> Paul


Hi, Paul.

I´ll be waiting for those pictures.

Best regards!!!


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I just posted my indixing jig as part of my 'floating router lathe' video in this section. It is made from scrap, at no cost, and it works. Not too fancy, but effective.
I plan to try a 'round ball' router bit with my floating router to see if it is accurate enough for doing the fluting part.


----------

